# English/French and French/English translation



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

As the title says. After several years of experience doing this on and off on a voluntary basis for schools and whatnot, my partner is offering professional translation services. Perfectly bilingual, excellent writing skills and attention to detail. Her only real failing: she's not into fish keeping so much. 

PM me for individual quotes. No job too small.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

"Her only real failing: she's not into fish keeping so much."

haha


----------

